# Need guidance to build workshop double doors



## Pord (23 Jul 2018)

Afternoon all

Last big job on my timber framed workshop build is to add double external doors. My ability is greater than my knowledge, so I'd really appreciate having my hand held through the process please - hope someone can help.

I'm going for outward swinging doors built from 150x45 dressed timber with 3 panels on each, the bottom two panels in ply and the top panels fixed glazing, all panels sitting in a rabbet on the inside. Bolts in the top and bottom of the (from the outside) left door, and the right door for everyday use. Simple hasp and staple to lock.

The doorway is approx 2035mm high x 1595mm wide, is ready for the doorframe, and there is a rebate of approx 60mm in the timber flooring (18mm thick) for a door sill. Building the actual doors is fine, it's help with what's required for the doorframe and how to install everything and hang the doors. It would be good to have some draught proofing as the doorway faces the prevailing weather.

As a style reference point I've also attached a pic of how I fitted the windows. Ideally I'd prefer not to have an external 'facing' around the doorway.

Muchos thankos.


----------



## Pord (24 Jul 2018)

Have I asked the wrong question? Just hoping for some input from someone with knowledge and experience of fitting double doors on a workshop (ie not a house)...


----------



## siggy_7 (30 Jul 2018)

Pord - this was my first attempt at double doors post959927.html?hilit=garage#p959927. Hope you find something useful in there.


----------



## Pord (30 Jul 2018)

Thanks Siggy, I'll read that in detail (and probably come back with some questions).


----------

